# A tug called "LT"



## audierne (Sep 20, 2008)

I have been making bookshelves (for the umpteenth time and no end in sight) and trying to re-organize things;
I have come across a copy of:
The epic of Dunkirk
E. Keble Chatterton
Hurst & Blacket Ltd
November 1940.
Opposite page 112, there is a most interesting photo showing a trawler, a small coaster (Dutch ? counter stern and a straight funnel) and a tug called "LT". I do not have the necessary reference book!
Does anyone know who "LT" was ?
Even more fascinating, for those who have the photo ( I will ask my wife if there is a way of showing it): in the background, steaming from left to right are three small steamers in succession and they look exactly alike!: tall single funnel, one or two masts, raised foc'sle and a black hull.
regards,
Gerard


----------



## stores (Apr 8, 2007)

Lt Is The Registration Letters For Fishing Vessels From The Port Of Lowestoft Suffolk, Sounds As If They Were Steam Drifters Not Tugs.


----------



## audierne (Sep 20, 2008)

Thank you for the quick reply.
But the plot thickens...
I had already thought of that but the presence of two curved bars across the after deck, the bow three times as high as the stern, the superstructure bunched up over the bow half of the vessel seem to me pretty conclusive.
The mast is immediately before the bridge, it has a crow's nest and there is a gun on the foc'sle. The funnel is a spindly sort of thing, much too thin for the ship. Or maybe it's me being fussy.

That said, might a tug have been registered at Lowestoft? I fail to see why it would have been given a fishing vessel's letters. It does not make much sense to me.
Turning to Gerald Toghill's astonishing "Royal Navy Trawlers", part Two, page 359, There is a photo of "Picton Castle", with the letters "PN" on the bow. The ship belonged to Grimsby.
Could it be that the letters "LT" correspond to the tug's name ? A wartime measure ?
Regards,
Gerard


----------



## stores (Apr 8, 2007)

well your description confirms a Tugs profile, have trawled the net with no luck, is it possible to scan the photo and upload it here,?


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

I have found something that may be of interest, there was a vessel built for the R.N. in 1919 called "Low Tide" (L.T.?) at some point between the Wars she went into commercial hands (Trawling?) and was then re-Commisioned in 1939 as an A/S vessel. She was returned to commercial owners in 1945. At some point her name was changed to "Loyal Friend" when that was I have no information on.


----------



## audierne (Sep 20, 2008)

Thank you for the info. I will try to get my wife (It is exam time over here and she , not being retired, has to mark them) to see what can be done about the photo.
Regards,
Gerard


----------



## davetodd (Jul 8, 2007)

There was a tug built in 1938 or thereabout, named NESS POINT.
I think she served with the Royal Navy until 1945.
After that date she worked mainly on the east coast UK for Trinity House.
Her main role was moving Light Vessels to and from their station.
She was a regular visitor to Lowestoft and other east coast ports.
She retained the name NESS POINT after her service with the Admiralty.

Regards
Dave


----------



## davetodd (Jul 8, 2007)

Another tug which may be of interest was RICHARD LEE BARBER.
Similar in design and size to the NESS POINT.
After war service the RICHARD LEE BARBER seved also as a Light Vessel mover as well as other duties.
But she was registered in Yarmouth while the NESS POINT was registered in Lowestoft.
There is aphotograph of R.l.BARBER at:-
http://www.weatherjackwx.co.uk/Gt.Yarmouth/Gt.Yarmouth-02.html

Regards Dave


----------



## audierne (Sep 20, 2008)

Thank you all for your help. Verily I do believe we will get to the bottom of this even if it has to wait for my shelves to be finished.
Regards, Gerard.


----------



## senior pilot (Aug 18, 2007)

ness point built 1937 GRT 85 requisitioned1940 returned1946


----------



## audierne (Sep 20, 2008)

I have just looked at John Young's "Dictionary of ships of the Royal Navy in the Second World War" and on page 27 / 28 there is a list of tugs which includes one called "LARIAT".(L....T ?)
Could this be it ? Does anyone have a photo ?
Regards,
gerard


----------



## E.Martin (Sep 6, 2008)

audierne said:


> Thank you for the quick reply.
> But the plot thickens...
> I had already thought of that but the presence of two curved bars across the after deck, the bow three times as high as the stern, the superstructure bunched up over the bow half of the vessel seem to me pretty conclusive.
> The mast is immediately before the bridge, it has a crow's nest and there is a gun on the foc'sle. The funnel is a spindly sort of thing, much too thin for the ship. Or maybe it's me being fussy.
> ...


Crows nest,a gun forrard (Harpoon) a whale catcher comes to mind.


----------



## audierne (Sep 20, 2008)

The gun is not the right shape and is not forward enough. 
I am only sorry i was not able to put the photo on the computer. Apparently the computer is not powerful enough, whatever that means.
Regards


----------



## Robert Hilton (Feb 13, 2011)

audierne said:


> The gun is not the right shape and is not forward enough.
> I am only sorry i was not able to put the photo on the computer. Apparently the computer is not powerful enough, whatever that means.
> Regards


It probably means madame would like a new one. Greetings from 22160 Callac.


----------



## audierne (Sep 20, 2008)

Dear Robert,
Madame has her own computer that says the same thing. I am in touch with the young wizard who looks after my machine and he says he "may be able to do something". (Why do "computer experts" speak like plumbers ? )
Maybe, one day, a picture ?
Regards,
Gerard


----------



## audierne (Sep 20, 2008)

Lariat...
No go. 
1) Maritime books , Liskeard, no date.
"50 years of naval tugs" page 137.
"LARIAT" Ex USN BAT 5.
2) Lenton & Colledge , Warships of WW II" page 407:
W.17 Lariat, launched 15/5/42 (mercantile "Ming 308" 1946)

No way a ship launched in 1942 could have been present at Dunkirk in 1940. 
And I am still trying to get the photo on the site but my computer won't have it.
Does anyone know where I can see a photo of said vessel ? (Or same class)
regards,
Gerard.


----------



## audierne (Sep 20, 2008)

pictures soon


----------



## audierne (Sep 20, 2008)

second pic. of the tug in question.


----------



## audierne (Sep 20, 2008)

picture of the small cargo ship


----------



## audierne (Sep 20, 2008)

and the trawler...


----------



## audierne (Sep 20, 2008)

And with all this, I don't even know whether the ships are British !!!
have fun.


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

They look French built rather than British especially the Tug not 100% about the others.


----------



## Dickyboy (May 18, 2009)

I notice that LT has some sort of equipment fixed onto the towing rails, or whatever they're called. So at that time wouldn't have been used for conventional towing. Perhaps as some sort of boom vessel? Or perhaps a degaussing vessel?


----------



## Somerton (Oct 24, 2008)

In the 1960 ,s the tug Sir Kenneth owned by Belfast Harbour Commissioner s Swept the harbour every so often. It had a similar type of fitting over the stern
I was mate in her but when she went sweeping I brought out the spare tug a Tid and done the normal work until the sweeping was completed.
Alex .C .


----------



## audierne (Sep 20, 2008)

Can anyone hazard a guess as to the size of these vessels ?


----------

